# Who has a beard?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, if you're a guy anyway. I have a beard. Do you? Why? Why not? Let us know, ins and outs, pros and cons, best type of beard, whatever! Post a pic if you like.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I often have a messy... beggar-like beard because I 'forget' to shave...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a short beard for two reasons: It looks better and I can't really stand shaving with a razor because of my curly hair.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a beard of not inconsiderable size for several years, a few weeks ago I decided to go clean shaven and am sticking with it.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Shaving is completely unnatural, hence I'm bearded!

/ptr


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I have one but it stays short as it looks least grey that way


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Sometimes. I'm a lazy shaver, maybe once a week, so I usually have an unkempt stubble a-sprout...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Sometimes. I'm a lazy shaver, maybe once a week, so I usually have an unkempt stubble a-sprout...


Hi, Kieran. You're quite lucky if you can get away with shaving just once a week. That's a great thing.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a beard ... and it's kept neat and trim.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

I have sent a PM to KenOC with my response, as I fear what I wanted to say would earn me another infraction from the greybeards! I will however give you a clue: I told Ken that I'm very partial to women who [_We'll stop there, thank you. Ed_.]


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

aleazk said:


> I often have a messy... beggar-like beard because I 'forget' to shave...


I totally get it, that's my current state.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

samurai said:


> Hi, Kieran. You're quite lucky if you can get away with shaving just once a week. That's a great thing.


I'm trying to shave more often because it's like hacking at twigs with a small blade by the time I get around to it, but really, shaving is something I dislike. I used to have a beard and I disliked trimming and grooming that, too...


----------



## Planetsuite (Apr 10, 2014)

Firstly, I would like to say that I'm shocked at these blatant untruths; aleazk, Crudblud and ptr; we can all clearly see from your respective photos that you do not have beards! Do not try to worm yourselves into our bearded community on false pretenses! I. on the other hand, do have a beard - though I refuse to put up a photo and expect my word to be taken in good faith. I've had it for most of my life and worn it with pride. In recent years, however, it has betrayed my trust by turning grey. There is no truth to the rumour that my good lady insists on it, nor that I am too lazy to shave.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Planetsuite said:


> Firstly, I would like to say that I'm shocked at these blatant untruths; aleazk, Crudblud and ptr; we can all clearly see from your respective photos that you do not have beards! Do not try to worm yourselves into our bearded community on false pretenses! I. on the other hand, do have a beard - though I refuse to put up a photo and expect my word to be taken in good faith. I've had it for most of my life and worn it with pride. In recent years, however, it has betrayed my trust by turning grey. There is no truth to the rumour that my good lady insists on it, nor that I am too lazy to shave.


I did not know that there was revealing photo of myself in an non-bearded state available, please show it to me as I'm in great need to show it to my mother as she claims to never having seen me beardless!

/ptr


----------



## Planetsuite (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, it's more of a caricature than a photo but I can't be sure which one is you.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I hate being clean shaven, I like my beard a lot.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had a beard for decades - sometimes short, sometimes long. I trim it every couple of months. My wife likes it.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I never have a beard but I do enjoy sporting long sideburns from time to time.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Speaking about the neccesity of shaving--or its lack thereof--I just shaved with my Phillips Norelco wet/dry shaver, after having applied some pre-electric liquid to my now 2 day old stubble.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have previously ('How bo-ho are you') admitted to having henna-ed long hair and/or a beard. 

I don't see the need to be more specific than that, I'll leave it to your imaginations. 

Needless to say my children (Vox Populus and Vox Contemporaneus) think it's scruffy (my long henna-d hair or my beard).


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> ...I'll leave it to your imaginations.


Which is now considering, nay, _hoping_ that you're Roy Wood. And if so, I love your work - especially 'Forever', which contains the best non-Carl Wilson Carl Wilson vocal I've ever heard.
Please be Roy Wood.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For a number of years I used to beard up for the winter but stopped as I got fed up with the itchiness of the early stages. I started to grow one again a few years after and was mildly perturbed by how pronounced the 'ash blonde' bits had become this time around - it made me look a little like Badger from Wind in the Willows. I can't shave every day, though - the skin on my throat is especially sensitive so daily shaving would make me bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by *mirepoix*
> Please be Roy Wood.


Outed! I never thought it would happen to me!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to wear a beard when I was in my early 20s. It tended to get overgrown quickly and was difficult to trim evenly, so I pared it down to a moustache after a few years. I've stuck with the moustache for all of my life. It is sometimes clipped back fairly small, sometimes grown out quite large, but it is always there. It changes colour :lol: ranging from greyish blond to very dark brown. My moustache has to compete with a rash of coarse stubble, but I manage to keep it in check every few days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

I do. It makes me look "distinguished" according to my wife. I keep it fairly short--maybe 1/2" long.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I probably would if I could, but I have a surprising lack of facial hair. I have some fuzz on my upper lip and that's about it. Oh well...I will give it a few more years -_-


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What was good enough for Brahms is good enough for me! Though mine is not nearly that luxurious - seems to me it could get a bit uncomfortable, especially in Africa's summer heat.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

aleazk said:


> I often have a messy... beggar-like beard because I 'forget' to shave...


Don't ask me how but I managed to obtain a photo of aleazk and to my shock and dismay I discovered that he is in fact... A HIPSTER!! Here he is in full hipster regalia, somewhere in South America. The horror...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Since I started this thread, I'd better fess up.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...Baba the Turk 
~ She was famous for it! ~


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Don't ask me how but I managed to obtain a photo of aleazk and to my shock and dismay I discovered that he is in fact... A HIPSTER!! Here he is in full hipster regalia, somewhere in South America. The horror...


haha, without the rings, pendants, bracelets and funny glasses you basically got the basic appearance of some of my classmates... and teachers... but I never got that far...yet.

(there's actually a picture of me in this forum, here; no significant beard there, though)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool beard, KenOC. That's exactly the kind of beard I would like to have when I reach your age.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> haha, without the rings, pendants, bracelets and funny glasses you basically got the basic appearance of some of my classmates... and teachers... but I never got that far...yet.
> 
> (there's actually a picture of me in this forum, here; no significant beard there, though)


I think you photoshopped that one to understate the reality:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like a latin american Brahms... lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

Wot, no poll? How can I have an opinion on beards without being presented with options?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Cool beard, KenOC. That's exactly the kind of beard I would like to have when I reach your age.


You mean 28? .............................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> You mean 28? .............................


_*~ Dyslexics Untied!*_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My bearded beauty, aged 30:









And today - still gorgeous!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> My bearded beauty, aged 30:
> 
> View attachment 39774
> 
> ...


Yes! He's a looker AND a keeper! That rarest of combinations!!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> My bearded beauty, aged 30:
> 
> View attachment 39774
> 
> ...


I'm more attracted by the natty curtains (tastefully colour-matched to the carpet) and the enormous Christmas tree :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! I didn't even notice them. My eyes didn't move from the center of the picture.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wow! I didn't even notice them. My eyes didn't move from the center of the picture.


bet you didn't notice the tank-top either, though!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From Aljazeera of all places: "The less popular beards are in society, the more attractive they appear to women, according to a new study, the results of which could also go some way to explain why fashions change."

http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/4/16/science-beards-attractiveness.html


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a full beard. It is epic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

I shaved off my beard about two weeks ago. I like seeing my face again and the clean look. My wife hasn't complained as much as usual. Maybe she's resigned to her fate of having a beardless husband.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

just have a mustache. for years. had a goatee, but all the women told me i look older so i shaved it. hey gota be cool


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Billy Gibbons does


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm getting a bit tired of who this? who that?

Why don't we simply put all active members on Facetime, so we can see whom we are interacting with?

Must I think of everything around here???


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The bearded clam* has a beard.

*Barbatia barbata


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of who this? who that?
> 
> Why don't we simply put all active members on Facetime, so we can see whom we are interacting with?
> 
> Must I think of everything around here???


What's Facetime? Serious question.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

I do: now I just need obesity and my emulation of the great Master will be complete, not counting musical genius, which I will always lack.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

So come on all you hairy he men how do you rate against these jokers? 

http://nzh.tw/11928637


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I shaved off my beard about two weeks ago. I like seeing my face again and the clean look. My wife hasn't complained as much as usual. Maybe she's resigned to her fate of having a beardless husband.


She finally hit me with, "You shaved it off anyway when you know how I feel about it." Ouch. Needless to say, it's on the way back.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I understand her feelings. Taggart knows I want him to keep his beard - he once traded on this by saying to some students that he'd join their sponsored shave for charity if he got my permission. He knew fine well that I wouldn't give it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> I understand her feelings. Taggart knows I want him to keep his beard - he once traded on this by saying to some students that he'd join their sponsored shave for charity if he got my permission. He knew fine well that I wouldn't give it!


How long is Taggart's? Mine is normally about 1/2 inch long (1.27 cm).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> How long is Taggart's? Mine is normally about 1/2 inch long (1.27 cm).


1/2 inch Ha Ha Ha wow what a beauty I haven't seen one as long as that before, more like a morning shadow...:clap::clap:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> How long is Taggart's? Mine is normally about 1/2 inch long (1.27 cm).


Taggart's beard is curly and wiry, so it is hard to say, and it varies a little in any case, according to the position on his face. Taggart (I just asked him) reckons 2 inches, but that seems to be a long estimate to me - maybe if you straightened it out. I think it gives the impression of being about 1 inch long, on average.

His eyebrows do get amazingly bushy, though.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> . I think it gives the impression of being about 1 inch long, on average.
> 
> His eyebrows do get amazingly bushy, though.


A monobrow! this gets better and better come on show me yours and I will show you mine .....
I am sorry guys, I am just poking the borax, don't take it personally.:cheers:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope. I tried it for less than a year in my 20s but in the end it wasn't for me.


----------



## Mihiana (Nov 2, 2013)

Here it is. Biggest collection of Beards on the Internet.
http://beardoholic.com/100-famous-beards-collection/
I HAVE ONE TOO


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> A monobrow! this gets better and better come on show me yours and I will show you mine .....
> I am sorry guys, I am just poking the borax, don't take it personally.:cheers:


Not a monobrow - just two bushy brows: sorry to disappoint!


----------



## jlspinks (Jun 20, 2017)

White beards unite! I have a big, bushy almost solid white full shrub. And mostly because I hate to shave. But I do need a trim up right now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Motorcycling in Andalusia...


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a stubbly, Gergiev like beard. Sometimes I let it go for a few weeks, but then I trim it back into shape.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Motorcycling in Andalusia...


You have nice shades Ken.


----------

